# Acer Predator Z35 - Infos?



## GottesMissionar (30. November 2015)

Hey 

Im Dezember soll ja Acers 35" Curved Z35 rauskommen. Amazon hat ihn mit 4-6 Wochen schon gelistet: Acer Predator 89 cm Curved Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Hat jemand schon einen Vorab-Test gefunden? Die technischen Daten (35", Curved, 2560x1080, 21:9, 144HZ auf 200HZ übertaktbar) sind ja klar. Aber nach den Problemen rund um den X34 (Blauwert, Fiepen, Scan-Lines, ...) möchte ich den nicht "blind" bestellen, sondern einige Tests lesen. Schwanke eigentlich zwischen dem X34 und dem Z35, aber der Z35 kommt meinen Bedürfnissen glaube ich mehr entgegen.

Falls also jemand etwas findet: Bitte posten.


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2015)

Er wird dem BenQ XR3501 sehr ähnlich sein, da gleiches Panel.
Bei den Reaktionszeiten und den Farben, kannst du dich grob nach dem Test von Prad richten.


----------



## GottesMissionar (30. November 2015)

DANKE!  Hab den Test eben durchgelesen, das lässt ja doch hoffen. 

Für alle Interessierten: Test Monitor BenQ XR3501


----------



## Rabber (30. November 2015)

Für mich wäre die Pixeldichte bei der Auflösung zu gering


----------



## GottesMissionar (30. November 2015)

Ist grenzwertig, ja. Habe hier derzeit als Zweitmonitor den 29" Dell mit 2560x1080. Da kommt mir das Bild nicht nicht grobkörnig vor, aber er ist halt auch 29"...

Glaube aber, dass gegenüber dem X34 mit 3440x1440 - für mich - die Vorteile überwiegen könnten. Eine hohe Wiederholfrequenz ist mir wichtiger / angenehmer als bessere Pixeldichte und bei 2560x1080 müsste ich mit einer einzelnen, übertakteten 980Ti gut klar kommen. Bei 3440 müsste ich mir glaube ich eine zweite dazu holen.


----------



## GottesMissionar (3. Dezember 2015)

So, langsam kommt die Sache scheinbar in die Gänge. 

Er sollte ja lt. Pressemitteilung von Acer noch im November für 899€ verfügbar sein: Press

Nun haben ihn Saturn + MediaMarkt mit 999€, lieferbar in 8-10 Tagen, gelistet.  
ACER Predator Z35 35" (UM.CZ0EE.001) Monitore online kaufen bei Saturn
ACER Predator Z35 35" (UM.CZ0EE.001) Monitore online kaufen bei MediaMarkt

Ich warte noch, bis er bei Amazon oder Caseking gelistet ist. Da die Probleme beim X34 ja nicht unerheblich sind, möchte ich da lieber bei einem Lieferanten bestellen, bei dem ich die hohe Servicequalität kenne + schätze, falls ich ihn zurückschicken muss.


----------



## simselmoep (9. Dezember 2015)

Info:

Mein Z35 ist gestern gekommen (hatte ihn in England bestellt). Also was die Verarbeitung angeht kein verglich zum X34 kein fiepen etc... (hatte 2 und wieder zurückgesendet). Er ist viel massiver wie soll ich sagen nicht so klapprig  Hatte leider gestern Abend nicht ganz so viel Zeit zum testen. 
Leider musste ich folgendes Problem feststellen:
@ 200 Hz gibt es z.B. in CS:GO bemerkbares Ghosting  das liegt wohl am Overdrive (eingestellt auf mittel). Schalte ich Overdrive aus ist das Bild irgendwie gefühlt verschwommen, bei der "Extrem-Einstellung" ist das Ghosting noch schlimmer  

@ 144 Hz alles super (ghosting eigentlich nicht wahrnehmbar) --> Overdrive auf mittel

Versuche ihn heute Abend mal auf 165 Hz laufen zu lassen vielleicht ist das ein guter Kompromiss 

Ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden der Monitor fühlt sich im vergleich zu meinen "alten" Swift extrem schnell/gleichwertig an. Klar könnte die Auflösung höher sein... dafür ist der Inputlag um einiges niedriger als beim X34... Kam mit dem X34 in CS:GO nicht klar viel zu träge...
Das Mittendrin-Gefühl ist natürlich klasse habe es auch schon beim x34 geliebt 

Gruß

Simsel


----------



## GottesMissionar (9. Dezember 2015)

Danke für den Bericht 
Wie kommt dir die Auflösung mit 2560x1080 bei der Größe vor?

Fiepen/Scanlieprobleme sind auch nicht da? 

GZ zum Monitor und viel Spaß


----------



## simselmoep (9. Dezember 2015)

Kein Fiepen, keine Scanlineprobleme...

Auflösung könnte höher sein aber mit AA passt das schon


----------



## GottesMissionar (9. Dezember 2015)

Das hört sich doch toll an. GZ  schön, dass Acer ein sauberes Release hingelegt hat.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ne der muss schlecht sein , am Ende muss ich mir noch nen Acer kaufen


----------



## GottesMissionar (9. Dezember 2015)

Ja, ich schwanke auch noch immer über die Vor- und Nachteile. Acer Z 35 vs Acer X 34 ... Preislich ist ja nichts um, da die 899€ für den Z35 für die Free-Sync-Variante gelten und G-Sync mit 1.099 zu Buche schlägt.  Werde mich die nächste Woche beim Abwägen noch verrückt machen lassen und dann einen der beiden einfach bestellen. Hilft ja eh nichts.  So tolle Erfahrungsberichte wie von simselmoep machen einen die Entscheidung halt auch sehr schwer, da man beim X34 offenbar mehr Probleme hat.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2015)

Das Problem habe ich nicht, da mich der X34 nicht wirklich interessiert.
Warte beim Z35 aber noch auf nen Test und auf mehr Geld


----------



## Vetter_Duensch (10. Dezember 2015)

Mahlzeit...
Glückwunsch zum Monitor kauf...
Spiele auch mit Gedanken Mir heute noch einen zu bestellen...
Kannst du Mir mal kurz deine bisherigen Eindrücke mitteilen wie Er sich bis jetzt schlägt und verhält?
Habe keine Lust auf den gleichen Mist wie mit dem X34 
Danke schonmal und Gruß


----------



## GottesMissionar (12. Dezember 2015)

simselmoep schrieb:


> Kein Fiepen, keine Scanlineprobleme...
> 
> Auflösung könnte höher sein aber mit AA passt das schon



Hey 

Zockst du zufällig Witcher 3? Wenn ja: Wärst du so nett und würdest ein paar Bilder während dem Zocken online stellen? Befürchte zwar, dass man bzgl. Pixeldichte bei den geschossenen Fotos nichts erkennen wird aber vielleicht ja einen kleinen Einblick. 

lg


----------



## GottesMissionar (17. Dezember 2015)

Hab nach einem langen Für und Wider einen X34 bestellt und mich gegen den Z35 entschieden.

Was im Endeffekt ausschlaggebend war? Die Auflösung mit 2560x1080. Ich habe dieselbe Auflösung hier beim 29" Dell-Monitor und die Vorstellung, dass bei einem 5" größeren Monitor 1:1 so  zu haben hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen. Selbst wenn mir das "im Moment" gereicht hätte (wäre ja imho die ideale Auflösung für eine Single-980TI), hätte es mich gewurmt, dass ich auf 70% mehr Pixel (die der X34 mit 3440x1440 hat) verzichtet hätte. Zudem zocke ich keine First-Person-Shooter, sondern hauptsächlich RPGs und Strategiegames, daher fallen die 100HZ gegenüber den 200HZ in der Bewertung nicht so arg ins Gewicht. Da der Monitor in der Preiskategorie doch ein mehrjähriges Investment ist und mich auch die nächsten Grafikkartengenerationen lang begleiten soll, ist die Entscheidung gegen den Z35 ausgefallen.


----------



## Deimos (17. Dezember 2015)

Finde ich die richtige Entscheidung, wünsche dir viel Glück beim Acer! 

Bezüglich Auflösung / Leistung einer TI war ich zumindest angenehm überrascht, was sogar eine GTX970 noch flüssig darzustellen vermag (natürlich dann nicht bei 100+ FPS) in 3440x1440. Insofern lassen sich mit der TI sicher Kompromisse finden!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. Dezember 2015)

@Deimos das gleiche hier mit der R9 290. Kann in Witcher auch mit 40-50fps spielen  

@Gottesmissionar für Witcher 3 solltest du mal auf wsgf.com gehen, um auch in 21:9 die Cutscenes zu spielen, ausgeschlossen der pregerenderten Szenen.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Omg, ich habs getan.
Ich hab nen Acer bestellt, na das kann ja was werden.
Mal gucken was der Z35 kann.


----------



## GottesMissionar (17. Dezember 2015)

Drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Müsste hoffentlich morgen oder übermorgen da sein.
Bin echt gespannt.


----------



## GottesMissionar (17. Dezember 2015)

Wo hast du ihn bestellt? Die G-Sync Version?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Bei Alternate.
Den Z35 gibts nur als Gsync.
Die Freesyncvariante heisst XZ350CU.


----------



## GottesMissionar (17. Dezember 2015)

Ah alles klar. 

Frage deswegen, weil beim MediaMarkt und Saturn gibt es den um 100€ günstiger für 999€. Hab beim MediaMarkt Support schriftlich nachgefragt, ob das tatsächlich die G-Sync-Version ist. Wurde bejaht. Nur ist die Lieferung erst in ca. 1 Monat - und solange will man wahrscheinlich nicht warten.  Vielleicht aber interessant für einige, die es auch interessiert.

ACER Predator Z35 35" (UM.CZ0EE.001) Monitore online kaufen bei MediaMarkt

ACER Predator Z35 35" (UM.CZ0EE.001) Monitore online kaufen bei Saturn


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Hatte ich auch gesehen, aber mit warten hab ich es nicht so.


----------



## GottesMissionar (17. Dezember 2015)

Kenn ich zu gut. 

Poste dann bitte auch einen Erfahrungsbericht.  Zum Z35 findet man noch sehr wenig und wenn ich mit meinem X34 nicht zufrieden bin und zurückschicke, könnte ich doch schwach werden zu wechseln.


----------



## Deimos (18. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Omg, ich habs getan.
> Ich hab nen Acer bestellt, na das kann ja was werden.
> Mal gucken was der Z35 kann.



 Hätte ich an Hand deiner Kommentare auch nicht erwartet. Viel Glück in der Lotterie. 

Bin gespannt auf eure Rückmeldungen. Auf dem Papier macht der Monitor ja doch sehr vieles richtig.


----------



## AYAlf (27. Dezember 2015)

Hab mir den Acer 35 L Predator Z35 G-Sync v2 bestellt.... OMG. Und nur weil ich nen neuen TV, auch in Curved, habe. Wer das ein mal gesehen hat, der kann nie wieder zurück.


----------



## Zipacna (28. Dezember 2015)

Hi zusammen,

für euere Erfahrungen und Eindrücke bzgl. dem Z35 bin ich echt gespannt. Bin mir auch am überlegen diesen zu holen...

@JoM79, sag mal was 
Da du den Monitor vermutlich schon über eine Woche hast und nichts mehr geschrieben hast, nehme ich an du bist nur noch am Zocken, so begeistert und nicht mehr von weg zu kriegen. Daher werte ich das mal als postiv...


----------



## JoM79 (28. Dezember 2015)

Schön wärs, bis jetzt kaum Zeit dazu.
Werde wohl erst am Wochenende ausgiebig testen können.


----------



## Spacebone8 (3. Januar 2016)

Hay

Ich habe den Z35 G-Sync seit dem 18.12 und ausgiebig getestet. Ich bin total begeistert  hatte auch bedenken bei der Auflösung aber die sind weg. Spiele zZ Just Cause 3  mit 3840 x 1620  und es sieht super aus. G-Sync ist für mich eine Offenbahrung noch nie so geil gespielt mit fps Schwankungen und man merkt nichts. Die Auflösung ist natürlich geschmacksache empfindet jeder anders. Für mich hat sich ein kleiner Traum erfüllt habe lange gewartet und es hat sich gelohnt. Meine Kriterien waren min 34 zoll , 21 x 9 , Curved , schnell, G-Sync , min 120 Hz und er erfüllt alles sieht dabei noch Hammer aus. 

Mfg


----------



## GottesMissionar (3. Januar 2016)

Nice! 

Ja, bei deinen persönlichen Kriterien ist der Z35 eh als einiges übrig geblieben. 

Merkst du etwas von den Problemen, die in den Foren teilweise berichtet werden? (Ghosting bei > 144 HZ / ...)


----------



## Spacebone8 (3. Januar 2016)

Bis jetzt gar nicht aber ich glaube das ist im zusammenhang mit sli. Ich habe bisher Batman ,Witcher 3 und JC3 da komme ich nicht auf 144 Fps da ich lieber mit DSR spiele und mit G-Sync sind 60 Fps super.

Mfg


----------



## hamburgcity (4. Januar 2016)

Spacebone8 schrieb:


> Hay
> 
> Ich habe den Z35 G-Sync seit dem 18.12 und ausgiebig getestet. Ich bin total begeistert  hatte auch bedenken bei der Auflösung aber die sind weg. Spiele zZ Just Cause 3  mit 3840 x 1620  und es sieht super aus. G-Sync ist für mich eine Offenbahrung noch nie so geil gespielt mit fps Schwankungen und man merkt nichts. Die Auflösung ist natürlich geschmacksache empfindet jeder anders. Für mich hat sich ein kleiner Traum erfüllt habe lange gewartet und es hat sich gelohnt. Meine Kriterien waren min 34 zoll , 21 x 9 , Curved , schnell, G-Sync , min 120 Hz und er erfüllt alles sieht dabei noch Hammer aus.
> 
> Mfg



Danke für deinen Beitrag. Sag mal, du schreibst du zockst JC3 mit 3840 x 1620? Ich dachte, der Z35 kann nur max. 2560 x 1080? Oder bin ich jetzt total


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2016)

DSR mit Faktor 2.25.

Kann jetzt endlich auch mal anfangen den Z35 zu testen.
Im Moment erstmal mit 144Hz.
Bewegungen sind leicht unschärfer als bei PG278Q und den OD habe ich auf Normal zurückgenommen.
Ausleuchtung ist ok und die Verarbeitung gut.
Die Bedienung vom OSD ist ok, aber das Steuerkreuz beim Asus hat wesentlich besser funktioniert.
Dafür hat der Acer viel mehr Optionen und man kann 3 Profile speichern.


----------



## Spacebone8 (4. Januar 2016)

@ hamburgcity

Die Auflösung ist auch so aber ich benutze DSR über Geforce treiber.

Mfg


----------



## hamburgcity (5. Januar 2016)

Alles klar. Ich kannte DSR nicht. Das ist ja mal eine feine Sache. Ich habe einen genialen Beitrag mit Gegenüberstellung (X34) gefunden;

[Build Log] Vega's 2015 Chromed Copper Tube Gaming System - Page 23



Spacebone8 schrieb:


> @ hamburgcity
> 
> Die Auflösung ist auch so aber ich benutze DSR über Geforce treiber.
> 
> Mfg


----------

